# Anyone else have pre-order fever?



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm counting the minutes until they release the new Fires.  My husband says "it's only next week".  I don't think he understands, but then he has his iPad and I'm tablet-less.  I've started a wishlist of the apps I want to install.  Mostly cooking apps.  

So: Fire 7" HDX, 64 GB, with special offers, wi-fi only, blue leather origami cover.

Please, oh please, release early.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't really expect an early release. Mine is due on Oct 18. I ordered the 16GB HDX7.  I have Prime and have not opted, this time, to pay the extra for 1 day delivery.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Did they offer 1-day shipping?  I realized after ordering mine that I didn't remember seeing it.  They're being delivered the day they're released, which I thought was unusual.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I pre-ordered yesterday, but my delivery date is 10/24. I guess they must have had lots of pre-orders, so are spacing out the deliveries. At least I will get a chance to read all the many reviews that will be posted here before mine arrives. I think I had the option of one-day delivery, but maybe not.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I paid $7.98 for one day delivery.  I assume it was $3.99 each for the Fire and the cover.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I did not order a cover this time. I have so many Kindle covers laying around that fit Kindles I no longer use. I think I will use the new Fire in its naked state until I make a decision on the perfect cover. This time around I might go with a sleeve instead of a cover.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have to wait a month for the 8.9" HDX. I am supposed to get it the day it's released. I do hope so.  I think that the closer you get to release date, the more excited & anxious you are to get it. It just gets worse by each day until you get it. It feels like the waiting will never end. I can't wait to hear the reviews from everyone getting the 7".


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have to wait for the 8.9" (and I have to decide which one and cancel the other order)  And they did not offer 1 day shipping at that time.

I'm not feeling fever, yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't really expect an early release. Mine is due on Oct 18. I ordered the 16GB HDX7. I have Prime and have not opted, this time, to pay the extra for 1 day delivery.


^I guess Ann was wrong since she got hers today! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ^I guess Ann was wrong since she got hers today!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


And happy to be so. 

Sent from my Fire HDX


----------



## PhilReads (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm so jealous! It isn't even anounced here in Germany...


----------

